

Built With Bootstrap - coderdude
http://www.builtwithbootstrap.com/

======
jwarzech
For me I've found bootstrap is a perfect tool for use in tech demos,
experiments, really any small project I'm using to learn some new piece of
technology. Bootstrap makes it effortless to have the presentation in such
demo look halfway decent.

I'm still not sure if I would use it in a 'production' application though
(perhaps with a lot of fiddling to the default styles).

As a side note has anyone else found it funny that a few months ago anyone
submitting a project to HN that used bootstrap would get comments like
"awesome using bootstrap", "bootstrap is the new standard for the web", etc.
And quickly the sentiment is turning to "yuck another bootstrap site" and
"learn some css you fools".

~~~
kellishaver
I think basic Bootstrap is great for small projects, experiments, open source
projects that don't have a designer on bard, etc. and for bigger things, it's
a great base to build from.

Bootstrap's strength is that you can use to to quickly build a uniform, fully
functional, cohesive and clean UI.

Just because you can, it doesn't mean you have to.... and just because you
don't have to, doesn't mean you shouldn't. It needs to be evaluated on a per-
project basis, like anything else we do. Some tools and services really call
for a custom look. Some, let's be honest, just don't.

I see things like internal tools being a great example of when to use
Boostrap's defaults--that web app to visualize analytics on your data, your
ticketing system, that private web interface you built for your Git
repositories, the documentation manager, etc. Use Bootstrap, be cool with it,
free up your designers and creative energy to roll out custom layouts on your
client-facing pages.

~~~
jwarzech
I think you hit the nail on the head!

------
simonhamp
Can I just say (as the curator of Built With Bootstrap) that we're very much
looking for sites with great flair and creativity. At the same time we believe
everyone deserves a fair and equal chance at some free promotion
([http://builtwithbootstrap.com/post/19008579170/love-it-or-
ha...](http://builtwithbootstrap.com/post/19008579170/love-it-or-hate-it)).

At the end of the day, use what's right for the job and if you want to let the
world know about it, give us a submission and we'll get you on there for free.

~~~
SkyMarshal
What if it's not an actual app/site, but a tech demo using Bootstrap plus some
other stuff?

The one I have in mind is a tech demo of a Bootstrap module for a web
framework. It looks good and is clearly Bootstrap, but very far from the
default Bootstrap theme, and really shows off how customizable Bootstrap is.
It also uses the Zurb Foundation mobile layout instead of Bootstrap's.

Would that count?

~~~
simonhamp
If it's public-facing and uses Bootstrap we'll definitely consider it!

~~~
SkyMarshal
Cool, it is, will submit.

------
jamesu
I think we need more frameworks like Bootstrap. If people are wanting to
simplify design by conforming to a framework, why not give them more choice so
we don't end up with a hundred websites which all look like Twitter?

~~~
jenius
I'm making one right now. But it's not a standard framework, it's a sass
framework, so the 'utility classes' are pushed back to css mixins and they
take parameters so they are all super flexible. I'm really excited to put it
out and it's getting there, but there's a lot of polish left to go.

If anyone is interested in helping out or testing, look me up (my name is jeff
escalante) and send me an email.

------
starrhorne
IMHO, bootstrap is nice for small short-term projects where the developer is
making the design decisions.

However, it's been my experience that the design of most midsize and larger
projects is greatly influenced by a designer. And unless they design with
bootstrap or any other CSS framework in mind, you easily wind up in a square-
peg-round-hole situation.

Honestly, I don't get what all the fuss is about. Bootstrap is just another
web theme. Sure it looks nice, and is pretty flexible. But it's still just a
theme.

------
kmfrk
This site would be great as a Pinterest account, too. It's more difficult to
monetize, though.

------
wavephorm
Built by people uninterested in the craft. It's like JavaScript developers
that actually only know jQuery.

~~~
CJefferson
There is nothing wrong with being uninterested in the finer details of CSS.

I make websites because I want to share information and programs I have
written with people. I want to do that as efficiently as possible, so I can
get back to making more interesting things.

~~~
wavephorm
There is something wrong with it if you're going to toot your horn, bragging,
and want attention, praise, and free promotion... for what? for copying a
couple CSS/JS files into a website?

------
rurounijones
I love the OPA documentation page.

That is all

------
pdufour
Please, no more bootstrap.

------
sobering
I think this site is a perfect showcase of how damaging some libraries and
frameworks can be when used by lazy designers or developers.

Bootstrap is a great tool, and I've used it in my projects before. It's
amazing how fast you can get something up and running. But in the hands of the
lazy, it's a curse.

~~~
Game_Ender
I feel it's no more of a curse than an OS drawing GUI widgets for me so I
don't have to. If I really need to customize things I can, but for now I have
a fully working application without lots of fiddling.

After all, could you not consider a web browser a tool for the lazy web
developer who doesn't want to learn how to make slick cross platform native
applications?

~~~
jwarzech
I think your mention of OS drawn widgets brings up an interesting point of
discussion.

In desktop environments for the most part windows apps look like windows apps
and osx apps look like osx apps. A consistant look and feel across
applications on a platform gives users a familiar and comfortable experience.
This has been a detriment of java desktop apps for years as they appear
'foreign' to the end user.

Is there perhaps an argument that the web as a platform is missing out on this
benefit of consistency?

